# Breeding German Blue Rams



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have GBR in my 180 that I think are spawning.Even if they're not I think there are pairs.I want to move them to a 20High to breed.I installed flourite(substrate),and have common plants.I'm cutting water with RO to achieve proper pH and softness.
I'm looking for any and all advice on this adventure.I plan on moving all rams to 20H(5 or 6{hard to count them all in 180}) and then leaving a pair or two behind when I can tell who is who?
Any ideas or recommendations will be gladly accepted.THANKS!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you have a pair, one pair is all a 20 high will handle if they start breeding. As they will claim the entire tank as their territory.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I figured only one pair would be best,but think I got to put all in to make sure they pair properly and happily.Thanks Susan.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You should be able to tell the pairs in the big tank. Any pairs will run the others away from their territory.


----------

